# Submucosal Injection - appropriate to claim



## sandy209 (Aug 12, 2008)

For CPT 45381, Colonoscopy with directed submucosal injection(s) any substance, is it appropriate to claim the substance injected; ie, Epinephrine/India ink?


----------



## scorrado (Aug 12, 2008)

If you are billing for the physician no it would not be appropriate. This is something that the hospital or ASC would bill for. They "purchased" the substance that is injected so they are the only ones that can be reimbursed for it. You are billing for the doctor performing the service only.  Hope this helps!


----------



## sandy209 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, thanks!


----------

